# NEW Member! Should I Sell My GTO!?!?



## aolguin (Dec 17, 2013)

Hey there, 

I have been a 06 GTO owner for seven years now. I LOVE HER! 

I am at a point in my life where practicality of such ownership is starting to be questioned. When I first purchased her, I was 18 and in college. She has been a part of my life and realistically I would love to keep her until I am established enough to put some $$$ back into her. 

Currently I am in need of a 4 door with better fuel economy as I will unfortunately have to be commuting about one hour (one way) EVERYDAY. She currently has about 85K miles on her and I am fearful of exceeding her mileage within then next year while I commute. 

I basically want to get the opinions of fellow owners/past sellers of their GTO's...
Have any of you felt regret for selling yours? 
Should I do all in my power to keep her and perhaps buy a used commuter car?
Will I regret my sale later?
If I keep her when can I expect an increase in her value?

Lastly I am receiving pressure to sell my GTO from my parents as they would like me to buy a used vehicle... What good facts or advice can you provide that I would be able to share with my parents (who do not have a clue to the value/uniqueness of my GTO) to prevent them from making me part with mine!?

Your opinions and advice in this regard is greatly appreciated! Thank you in advance for taking the time!


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

aolguin said:


> I basically want to get the opinions of fellow owners/past sellers of their GTO's...
> Have any of you felt regret for selling yours? Not selling, so no regrets.
> Should I do all in my power to keep her and perhaps buy a used commuter car? If the GTO's paid off, just buy a cheap low mileage, high MPG beater
> Will I regret my sale later? Absolutely, but you will survive and will be part of the market in the distant future willing to pay stupid money to relive the days of your youth again
> ...


Answers in red above....


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Agreed 100%. Buy a used commuter to beat back and forth to work and save the GTO for sunny days. It will seem that much more special. :cheers


----------



## s2fast4u (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree 200% percent once she is gone the chance might never come again and your stuck in mini van hell. One of the pleasures of driving a GTO is the look you get when you drive one and can tell the driver next to you hates his ride.Dont be that guy she is paid for put her up and like they said enjoy her when u can


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

s2fast4u said:


> One of the pleasures of driving a GTO is the look you get when you drive one and can tell the driver next to you hates his ride.


I hear that sentiment expressed quite a bit on car sites but I've never cared one way or another about what others think about my GTO or any other car I've ever owned. Being 'that guy' would be the least of my worries in considering whether or not to sell a car.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

If you are receiving pressure from your parents could it be that you are receiving benefits from them? If you are not financially self supporting and stable in a career a car shouldn't be a top priority. I like the idea of keeping it and getting another DD but then the GTO is a hobby and you have to be able to afford that hobby. The economy isn't that great and I'd keep an eye to the future. JMHO


----------



## s2fast4u (Dec 12, 2013)

HP11 said:


> I hear that sentiment expressed quite a bit on car sites but I've never cared one way or another about what others think about my GTO or any other car I've ever owned. Being 'that guy' would be the least of my worries in considering whether or not to sell a car.


It wasnt really a concern about what they think. Its how they felt. I have been there. For instance sold motorcycle and everytime the rally comes around I hate it. Missing my bike and looking at every bike with envy in a way. It sucks missing the feeling is what I was saying looking over and saying dam I wish I still had my bike. Case in point shouldnt have sold it


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

s2fast4u said:


> It wasnt really a concern about what they think. Its how they felt. I have been there. For instance sold motorcycle and everytime the rally comes around I hate it. Missing my bike and looking at every bike with envy in a way. It sucks missing the feeling is what I was saying looking over and saying dam I wish I still had my bike. Case in point shouldnt have sold it


Oh I get what you're saying but that's just not me. How they felt???? If I could care less about what they think then why would how they felt mean anything? I've owned over 50 cars as well as a few motorcycles in my life. There are a few that stand out but when they're gone....they're gone. JMO......


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I would keep it. When I bought mine new I was 22. My daily driver was a rusted out dented 93 Toyota pickup with 250,000 miles on it that i bought for $400.00. Doesn't make sense to a lot of people but I think you just have to be a car guy to really understand. They are probably taking some sort of common sense approach in their opinion that you should sell that and buy an all season every day car. If I were you I would just find some late nineties Accord or Camry 4cyl that you can pay cash for and find a place to park the GTO. You just don't want to be another one of those guys telling his kids or grand kids "Yup, I had one of those and sold it for ?k......." and now its worth so much more like all the super bee stories we here these days. In the end its up to you but I can tell you one thing. I'll have mine till they put me in the ground.......


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

If you can afford to keep it and to buy a DD, I'd keep it. As stated in posts above, if you really like the car, you'll regret selling it. My GTO isn't a DD, so even after nine years and 35K miles, it's still a treat to drive. At 69, I still look back on some of the great cars I've owned and sold and really regret it.


----------

